# Softube Modular adds Buchla waveform module



## synthpunk (Sep 27, 2017)

sounds pretty rad!
https://www.softube.com/index.php?id=buchla_259e
https://www.softube.com/index.php?id=buchla_259e


----------



## JPQ (Jan 14, 2018)

Whole product (Softube modular) is indeed nice but not suitable my current computer i say. expect i render stuff to audio. which is non working work method for me.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 15, 2018)

omiroad said:


> It's just cashing in on the hardware hype anyway, with an overpriced set of products.


Not maybe much to me Omnisphere is synth engine is quite simple based pictures what i seen and many samples are very old.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 15, 2018)

Sounds like your bitter because you can't get it for free dude ?



omiroad said:


> It's just cashing in on the hardware hype anyway, with an overpriced set of products.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 15, 2018)

Lets hear some of your musical examples of VCV, I'm intrigued.



omiroad said:


> I can, it's called VCV Rack.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 15, 2018)

nice! 

Did VCV get a full Buchla style osc btw ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 16, 2018)

VCV can do a lot of great stuff. It has a pretty vivid community and there's a LOT of free modules already available for it.








There's a complex oscillator available for it - not full-on Buchla, but it very much covers the territory. For free: https://modlfo.github.io/VultModules/vessek/


Just because something's free, doesn't mean it's shit. Also, just because something is payware, doesn't mean it's the bee's knees. :D


----------



## Pier (Jan 16, 2018)

Hopefully Softube will update the UI of modular. It's clunky and it looks terrible on a retina monitor.


----------



## VinRice (Feb 4, 2018)

VCV is a pretty extraordinary achievement. The platform and user base is stable and growing. Put aside a week to enjoy the Zen bliss of falling down the rabbit hole of modular.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 2, 2018)

I should just stay off here for a whole year. Then I might just catch up with all the tools I have and haven’t had time to master. OK, let’s not even go that far and instead of master just say approaching a barely competent skill level. Now I have another to add to the list.

Does VCV have its own thread? No offence to Softube btw. My budget is limited right now so a decent freebie is always going to get my attention. In fact even if I had an unlimited budget I’d still look at it. You never know when you’ll find a gem that you click with.


----------

